# Diving Khorfakkan , red tide?



## titotu (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi, has anyone dived in Khorfakkan recently? According to the dive center, the red tide has remained unseen for the last 2 weeks... We are going this WE.


----------



## ratpick_2000 (Jan 30, 2009)

titotu said:


> Hi, has anyone dived in Khorfakkan recently? According to the dive center, the red tide has remained unseen for the last 2 weeks... We are going this WE.


I was in Al Aqah at the weekend - no sign of red tide there, just nice clear blue water. We went snorkelling at Snoopy Island at it was fine.

Problem for you is, Red Tide can appear overnight, so no-one will give you an entirely accurate answer. You have to take your chances my friend


----------



## titotu (Feb 1, 2009)

ratpick_2000 said:


> I was in Al Aqah at the weekend - no sign of red tide there, just nice clear blue water. We went snorkelling at Snoopy Island at it was fine.
> 
> Problem for you is, Red Tide can appear overnight, so no-one will give you an entirely accurate answer. You have to take your chances my friend


Thanks Ratpick, we did take a chance, and no red tide at all, was all good. Thanks


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

What is this so called red-tide??


----------



## titotu (Feb 1, 2009)

mazdaRX8 said:


> What is this so called red-tide??


Red tide is a common name for a phenomenon more correctly known as an algal bloom, an event in which estuarine, marine, or fresh water algae accumulate rapidly in the water column. These algae, more specifically phytoplankton, are single-celled protists, plant-like organisms that can form dense, visible patches near the water's surface.

When the algae are present in high concentrations, the water appears to be discoloured or murky, varying in colour from purple to almost pink, normally being red or green.


----------

